# Lcation Location Sensation



## ed marimba (Jun 11, 2017)

This is a Midlands anfd Norh forum - a wide brieF, specially for thia questiion
Where'S GOOD TO LIVE ?
Fof:-
a single fellow, 
bohemianish ie./ runs record label but crazy party nights  no no!. well ok once in a while maybe
good music scenre ie.indfividual not genrtric, not in  thrall to  the past ,forward looking *
middle class arty sort of enviriment good,yes reaslly unfashionable perhaps dependimg on whats in fashiom but theatres kind of thing, uncrap cinemas 
city aree or characteful towm not full of cliques that ostreacise anyone who has lived there for less than 40 years.(ignore if this rules out ecverywhere)

Anyway Mancvhester is OUT
I heasrd Leeds was good for musio
Liverpool ditto ?
Not rough, I scare easy
dopesn''t need to be in the UK

Soory I'm des[perate as is no doubt obvious


----------



## ed marimba (Jun 11, 2017)

i forgot karaoke


----------



## BigTom (Jun 11, 2017)

I think Birmingham fits, Berlin is where the artists run to these days isn't it?

Anyway, Brum. Moseley is the hippie arty area but expensive now compared to the 90s. There and kings heath (neighbouring area) have their own music/nightlife scene, not cliquey I don't think. Bearwood is the other area that springs to mind with a local music nightlife but that was a few years ago and I'm not sure now. Otherwise city centre has anything you want. Ime Birmingham music scene is very introverted so you don't hear much about it outside Brum but there's lots of forward looking nights in the dance music/hip hop/experimental end of things, I don't know about indie/rock so much (though again the experimental end of things you are covered by Capsule and others if that's what you want).

Theatre not my thing. The Rep, hippodrome and Alexandra are three big theatres I know in the centre.

Art galleries are not plentiful but they are all good and between the BMAG, Waterhall and Ikon galleries you have a good spread of art styles right in the centre along with the custard factory and the bond which are in digbeth, itself one of the best public art galleries in the world at the moment for graffiti (so I'm told, there's a lot of great pieces, but I've friends in that scene rather than knowing it myself). There's also the MAC near Moseley and Walsall and Wolverhampton art galleries in easy reach.

The MAC and Electric cinema do foreign/indie film runs, flatpack film Festival is an annual short/indie film Festival, excellent. There's the usual multiplexes for mainstream releases.

There's definitely karaoke 

in terms of rough, you just need to pick your area right. Moseley, Harborne and Edgbaston are the posher/more expensive areas, Moseley best for you from those (Moseley = music/arts, harborne has gastropubs and restaurants, Edgbaston is just housing really afaik, no high street). Most other places are fine too. There's some gang issues atm around Frankley and the extreme sw of Brum. The Nechells/lozells area not good a decade ago but I've no idea if that's changed.


----------



## Cid (Jul 17, 2017)

Sheffield; Kelham Island, Sharrow/Nether Edge, Endcliffe park area (Ecclesall road), Walkley/Crookes (Crookes more studenty).


----------



## kazza007 (Aug 27, 2017)

Moseley, Kings Heath, jewellery quarter (brum)


----------

